

What's with the flurry of non-tech related articles? - joeldidit

I&#x27;m not saying the articles aren&#x27;t relevant (they are), I&#x27;m just wondering why they are being voted to the first page. On one hand, I want to stay up-to-date on tech news, but on the other hand I&#x27;m one of those people that avoids other news because it just depresses me. And what I keep noticing is that this other news keeps making the front page of what should be a tech&#x2F;startup news site. What&#x27;s the reasoning behind this?<p>I get depressed every time I come here, and everywhere I go these articles just keep &quot;following me around.&quot;
======
mkr-hn
Can you be more specific? I scanned the front page and only see two
submissions that would be complicated to justify if HN were strictly about
technology.

~~~
Piskvorrr
I sometimes see spam and astroturfing...in /newest and very briefly, before
it's flagged into oblivion and the offending user banned. IMHO the voting
system works as designed - keeping such abominations from the front page.

------
lutusp
> What's the reasoning behind this?

Votes? Like in a democracy?

From the HN guidelines: "On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find
interesting."

> I get depressed every time I come here, and everywhere I go these articles
> just keep "following me around."

So don't read the "depressing" articles. Vote with your mouse.

